

Airpal – a web-based query execution tool - shrikant
http://nerds.airbnb.com/airpal/

======
pearjuice
I can't believe nobody has stood up to introduce a better alternative to
PHPMyAdmin. A good database administration tool with a sane GUI is worth its
weight in gold.

~~~
bahador
I've been impressed with the quality of dev tools being released by Airbnb.

------
user1241320
It's only too bad they state "Presto Versions Tested [0.77, 0.87]" and
facebook/presto is now past 0.100 version

